# Pictures... Do's and Don'ts



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have a few questions about taking pictures of my hedgehog Clive. My pictures usually turn out blurry. 

Is it okay to use a flash? Is it harmful to their eyes?

How is everyone getting such clear photos of their hedgies?

In short, what are the do's and don'ts of Hedgehog photography?

Thanks for your help,
Shannon


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If our room is bright enought, I can get away without a flash. However, I will admit to using my flash most of the time. I don't get too close to the hedgies, but will crop & enlarge the pictures once they are on the computer. I always have my camera handy. And while I do take a lot of pictures, I try not to take so many at one time (though it's difficult).
Most of my pictures of Cholla when we first got him are dark or blurry.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My cell phone camera is faster than my digital camera. (I haven't taken the time to figure out why) Take 10 pictures and you might get one good one. Try to predict the moment and click the button rather than waiting for the moment. For instance, I click the button just as Much is turning his head towards me, not after he is facing me. That way by the time it clicks I get the picture. They move fast. Faster camera shutter speed will help, but I just use my cell phone and try to predict the shots I want. Want a shot of him going for a mealworm? Line up your camera in position first, finger on button, before putting the mealworm in front of the hedgie and start clicking, taking pictures. Try to anticipate what they will do next. When I see a little nose coming out of the blanket I quick get into position and click pictures because I know that next will be the eyes and ears that I want.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sunlight is your best bet for lighting, or else some other kind of lamp. I do a lot of photography so I have specific lamps for taking pictures which really help. As far as flash goes, I sometimes use it, but only IN ADDITION to other light. Think about when someone takes a flash photo of you in a dark room - the light is much brighter and more painful to your eyes than if a flash goes off in a room that is already relatively well lit.


----------

